# Portland-Cherbourg High-Speed Ferry announced?



## snooper (Dec 12, 2007)

*Portland-Cherbourg High-Speed Ferry plans ?*

Recent news breaking locally,could be the start of something big in the locality?




bbc.news.co.uk/news/england-dorset


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

We were talking about this too Snooper, its an interesting story but not
much know about it yet. A 2 hour crossing was mentioned so I was guessing a Seacat was in mind? Not a clue where they would berth at Portland though. Any ideas?


----------



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

*Portland - Cherbourg*

One of the challenges for this "possible" service is that Weymouth/Portland are so distant from large population centres. Plus the road networks are not that good compared to Poole/Plymouth. 

Hence why the Weymouth Cherbourg service suffered despite being the "fastest crossing in the west". Interesting that Brittany Ferries have just reinstated their "all year round" Poole Cherbourg service with an excellent comfortable surface vessel!

Another challenge with the current explosion of "low cost" air routes to France is that a lot more people chose to flydrive rather than take their own car - making ferry services outside the peak summer months more of a challenge to achieve/maintain profitability ( Hence closure of P&O Western Channel Routes a few years ago).


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Waiwera, interesting that you mention the road networks around Poole being better than Weymouth, your spot on of course but its the roads in Poole that really bugger up the situation! As for Weymouth? I've avoided my old hometown like the plague for the last few months as its just a traffic no go area while they prepare for 2012.
I was really surprised to read the Barfleur was heading back to Poole again, the local rag said that it will only run until September 2011 before the situation is reviewed. If it was running at a loss before though, it will be interesting to see if its any better in the future. I know future plans for Portland Port have included a ro-ro berth, but at present I can't think of anywhere to load a vessel!

I was just thinking back and remembering how many new companies have tried to start up from Weymouth and Poole in the last 30 years, and it has to be said not many have been successful. Still, it will be interesting to see what the plans are!

Craig


----------



## longshoreman43 (May 29, 2007)

Rumours within the port is it will be a high speed Cat working from loading jetty. (where the prison ship used to be).


----------

